# Is there a code for ear tubes as a supply?



## dimmitta (Sep 5, 2008)

I have an ENT doctor who see's patients out of three different offices. He performed a myringoplasty with t-tubes on a patient in one facility. However, that facility didn't have the tubes he needed for this patient, so he used tubes brought from his base office. Now he is wanting me to bill the facility where he performed the surgery the cost of the tubes. Does anyone know of a supply code that could be used for this purpose?


----------



## mbort (Sep 5, 2008)

at an ASC we use the L8699 for the tubes.


----------



## dimmitta (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thank you!*

 Thanks so much! That is exactly what I needed!


----------



## poctoy (Sep 5, 2008)

dimmitta said:


> I have an ENT doctor who see's patients out of three different offices. He performed a myringoplasty with t-tubes on a patient in one facility. However, that facility didn't have the tubes he needed for this patient, so he used tubes brought from his base office. Now he is wanting me to bill the facility where he performed the surgery the cost of the tubes. Does anyone know of a supply code that could be used for this purpose?




  I wonder the facility where the doctor performs the myringoplasty is equipped.I think the facility is supposed to bill it through the charge master.Isn't it?


----------

